# Natural back in the tropical terrarium "Hypertufa"



## wasseragame (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello, here I will even show one possible answer, how can its course and back walls are very alive and full attention. It is called Hypertufa, here grow mosses, ferns, but also various other plants such as Ficus species are, at best, with their roots hold.

Here are some pictures:
        

More information can be found here: Rear and side walls of Hypertufa - Hypertufa - Wasseragamenforum.info


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it does look awesome in the pics shown, 
but i when i used this it didnt last long 6months max... it was crumbling like hell, it dont stick to anything,and i found it shrunk due to the heat so it was cracking and making it more easier for pieces to fall off...
i might have another go thou maybe on a smaller scale


----------



## wasseragame (Jan 5, 2012)

Since nothing is crumbling, that the terrarium is now 5 years and the back walls are always damp to wet. And the claws of the Water Dragon is keeping it standing. Here in Germany many use this natural kind of back walls.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

maybe i just didnt get the consistancy right so the cement/mortar wasnt bonding well with the background or it wasnt thick enough, next time i'll grout the the background first then add this on top or maybe add a stabilizer


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've used it a lot in garden settings, but made properly, it's heavy- which is something to bear in mind in a viv.


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

can u then plant things in this?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No, you're probably thinking of 'real' tufa, which is a very soft limestone- marine keepers use it. Because this is basically a concrete mix, it has rough 'rock-like' surfaces that encourage mosses, ferns and climbers to cling to it, but it's too hard for roots to actually penetrate.


----------



## wasseragame (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everybody, here's a update from the Water Dragons Terrarium.


----------

